# SOG Pump/fan problem!



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good afternoon all,

I hope that someone out there has the abilitiy to help me :wink: 

We have been using the SOG system for a year now with no problems.

The problem we now have is that when you open the blade on the side of the toilet the fan no longer operates  

I have checked the fuse and all visible wiring which seems ok. The pump does feel warm to touch so could it be that it has gone faulty?


I look forward to any advice offered.

Regards

Dean


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Dean, without going outside to have a look, I am sure that there is a switch which is operated by the movement of the blade.

Have a look >>Here<< for the fitting instructions that suits your type of toilet. It may give you some pointers.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Jock,

We looked at the link you kindly provided and it has helped on our understanding of the system.

However, all their troubleshooting on there we've already done so now we're completely stumped!

Thanks again,

Dean & Angela


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Fairportgoer said:


> Thanks Jock,
> 
> We looked at the link you kindly provided and it has helped on our understanding of the system.
> 
> ...


No problem.

I have just been out to our MH. If you remove the cassette, there is a white bracket/blade connected by a small metal rod. This slides over the yellow knob on the cassette. Next to that bracket is the micro switch, which operates at the slightest movement.

Can you hear the fan operate if you move the little switch? If not disconnect the two wires and connect them together. If you hear the fan running, then it is the switch at fault. If the fan doesn't run when the wires are connected, try putting a volt meter between the cables to establish a current.

This is all assuming that the 12v power is switched on, and the fuse is still okay. Other than that, I am stumped myself, but I doubt that the fan is faulty

Good luck,

Jock.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dean!

Our fan reached a point where it would run very noisily, and it was really struggling, to the extent that it had to be turned off. Hmm!

I removed the carbon filter to access the fan. I sprayed loads of WD40 into the motor housing, whilst AuntieSandra switched the fan on and off at my command. 

After a few minutes of this, no doubt after some lubrication, the fan started to run more evenly and went back to its normal quiet operation.

I guess the solution, in our case, is to lubricate moving parts occasionally! :roll:

You said that your fan was warm to touch which suggests that power IS getting to it.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

There have been issues with reliability of the fan motor. If you contact SOG directly they should send you a replacement.
C.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Its most probably got a bit of sch-you-know-what in it! :lol:


----------

